# Cavalier King Charles Spaniel



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Hi

What are peoples views on them?

They good with cats and small animals? and what they like to live with?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely little dogs - normally very gentle and loving
Bred to be a companion so love to be around people so not a dog that will take kindly to being left alone.
A lot of health issues so make sure if buying a puppy you go to reputable breeders


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

I have one, hes called Harry and he's just perfect! I got him when my youngest child was 1yr old and he was/is great with my kids, now 13, 10 and 6yrs. I have cats, rabbits, guinea pigs and another dog. He gets on well with them all. He will walk miles over countryside, yet will be just as content with a short walk if something crops up. He sleeps ALOT, and snores!! 

He always has to sit ontop of someone and if you stop fussing him he pats you with his paw. Hes just so friendly and loveable, all my kids friends want to take him home!:thumbup:

Please dont buy from puppyfarms/backyard breeders. I knew of someone who got one fro a puppy farm and it died at 18months old with heaps of problems, mainly with its heart. My friend has one, 2months older than Harry. She also has heart problems and the vet doesn't think she has long left. He got her from god knows where as they delivered her!!

Saying all that, my dog is not from health tested parents, i just didnt know what i know now. So far he is fine but it would utterly break my heart to lose him at a young age, love him to bits.xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Find a breeder that health tests they have some serious health problems  and you'll get a great dog. Very sweet, love company and affectionate to owners and children. Not high prey drive so if raised with small furries should be fine. Eager to please too so while they mightn't learn as fast as other breeds they'll try their hardest for you


----------



## Denise Jonty&Dulcie (Mar 19, 2010)

I had four Cavaliers, mum, dad, son and daughter, they were great little dogs and I loved them all to bits, but all had heart problems and one was diabetic.I would check out the breeders very carefully. They got on well with the two cats I had at the time.Sadly because they are such a friendly,happy ,cuddly little dogs and make great companions they have been over bred. Good luck I hope you find the perfect one for you.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Cavaliers are wonderful, wonderful small dogs if they are bred well. They do love their people and are meant for homes where they will be with their people much of the time.

Anybody would be remiss to recommend this breed without a fair warning of the health problems that an owner can run into, bad hearts and syringomylia (SM) being the two most spoken of.

If you decide toward a Cavalier please read through this site that addresses health issues (it is American but the same issues are world wide) before looking for a breeder. I would suggest pet owners in the U.K. have the best opportunity to purchase Cavaliers from breeders that are screening for SM with MRI . . . a plus for you.

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - Health & Genetic Diseases

CC


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Iv never owned one but iv met quite a few, used to volunteer at a shelter that also did boarding and there used to be quite a few cavs in for boarding. I always thought they were very happy go lucky dogs, not very high energy like some terriers can be so would suffice with a shortish walk but would be happy to go for a longer hike, they were pretty calmish too. One of the regulars used to snort a lot, manys the laugh we had about him.  

Nearly everyone I know that has one also has cats and they all seem to get along. One thing to keep an eye on though is their eyes, because they are more bulgy that other longer muzzled dogs they can be damaged easier, my friends dog ran into a pebble dash wall and his eye got caught on it and pulled it out, vet tried to fix it all back up again but he lost it. As others have said they can be notorious for health problems so make sure to get one from a good breeder who does health checks. They are also a favorite for puppy farmers as they are so popular so be extra careful who you buy from.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

They are fantastic little dogs. I had a cavalier before I had Ollie. She lived till she was 14 years old and didn't get heart problems when she was 12 years old, so not all cavaliers get health problems early in their lives. They are great with other animals and fantastic with children. Very easy to train and to me, they are the perfect breed of dog. 

Make sure to get one from a breeder who fully health tests their dogs.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

They are great little dogs but i may be a bit biased as i have 7 and a cav x. As everyone has said so your research and find a breeder that health checks including scanning for SM.I'm really lucky as most of mine are x puppy farm bitches one x stud dog the oldest is about 13/14 and has no heart murmer only 2 have slight heart murmers and they are over 10yr.I have 3 cats and a rabbit that they are brilliant with. Misty is a good mouser and spends hours hunting round the paddock even managing to catch a few. They are happy to go for long walks but are just as happy cuddled up on the settee watching telly. They dont do wet weather and have to be shut out to go to the loo when raining.


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone.!

I was going to look at the Kennel Club Website 'find a puppy'. Is that a good place to look?

x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

CatsMother said:


> Thanks everyone.!
> 
> I was going to look at the Kennel Club Website 'find a puppy'. Is that a good place to look?
> 
> x


yes, i found Ollie's breeder that way. Just make sure the parents are fully health tested.


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Yep, I will do. thankyou x


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

They are wonderful little dogs. I have Tilly a cuddly and cheeky little madam who makes us laugh soo much whith the things she gets up to.
I have wanted a cav for so many years and she has certainly lived up to everything i ever wanted.
So affectionate, loyal, clever and great with the other animals.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

I love them! I have heard that they have health issues and the advice given here is great to go by! 

We're thinking of getting one in a couple of years time too. Will take a note of that website given for checks!

Laura


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

CatsMother, even if you go to the club breeder lists, please be aware that there are many, many breeders, and some of them long experienced and influential breeders that even sit on breed club committees, that are in denial about the extent of the health problems in Cavaliers.

Margaret Carter has written a blog entry just today giving advise to puppy buyers. This is the link and a short excerpt:

Buying a cavalier puppy - Blogs - Cavalier Talk: CKCS Discussion Board & Forum

_"As a puppy buyer you have a tremendous ability to influence breeders and encourage them to try and breed for the healthiest puppies possible.

Whether you are looking for a pet or a show dog, you should be aware that if you buy from a breeder that health tests you will have the best chance of a healthy puppy, and you will be supporting a responsible breeder.

Every buyer that walks away from breeders that do not care about the puppies they produce is giving these irresponsible people a very powerful message.

The two main pieces of advice I would give any body looking for a cavalier is that a successful show career, or decades of breeding dogs, does not make a responsible breeder............

*A responsible breeder is one that health tests and is proud and eager to show puppy buyers the certificates.*

The other piece of advice is check the age of both parents......... No responsible breeder should be breeding cavaliers that are less than two and a half years old. ( see the MVD guidelines below )" _

I highly recommend you read the full entry and educate yourself as much as possible before going about finding a breeder and pup.

CC


----------

